# Puppy Mill Rescue in Texas - how can we help?



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey everyone! I follow the Facebook page of a foster mom for Big Dog Rescue in Austin, TX. Big Dog recently took in 15 dogs from a puppy mill bust (there were I think 75 + dogs actually rescued), including a couple of maltese. One of the malts, a female, is being fostered in this home. The foster mom this dog is with is a true miracle worker, when you check out her page, look at the album about Claire, the great dane, who was near death when they got her and look at her now. 

Anyway, I just keep thinking it would be nice to help this baby and since there's power in numbers, I thought I'd put this out there. I know the rescue desperately needs money, but I also thought about asking one of our favorite vendors, maybe Jenny at Top Line, if maybe there's a way whoever's interested could chip in for some kind of grooming basics gift basket that she could send from the "friends at Spoiled Maltese"? I'm just thinking like a brush, comb, shampoo, and of course a couple of bows :innocent:. Nothing too excessive as what they really need is funds. Then anything beyond the basket could be monetary donations from their "friends at Spoiled Maltese". What do you all think? Any interest? 

If nothing else, take a minute to check out the facebook page for Foster to Furever (that's the foster home for BDR), the maltese is Ivy:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.333180493402217.93159.181661495220785&type=1

P.S. Puppy Mills Suck


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

They also rescued a pregnant maltese - you can follow her here: Unbelievable what these dogs went through.

https://www.facebook.com/BigDogRescueTexas


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

FYI - I just made a donation through paypal and added a note in Sellers Instructions: In honor of Ivy and Magnolia. Life is great on the outside! Love their friend, Steve (also a rescue maltese).

If anyone decides they would like to go in on some sort of care package let me know! Even if it's just the Texas contingent. I'm not sure how that would work but I'm sure we could figure it out.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Those poor babies. :angry: It breaks my heart to see the abuse of animals, people are so cruel and heartless. I hope these little furbabies find homes soon and know what it really is like to live. Claire is an angel for all she does.

I agree with your P.S.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Claire is the great dane. The foster mom's name is April. She has the Foster to Furever page and she fosters for Big Dog Rescue. Claire's story is amazing. I hope you had a chance to check out her photo album of where she started to where she is now. Where she started breaks my heart but where she is now reminds me that there is good in the world. April will do amazing things for Ivy I have no doubt. 

It is just disgusting and sad that these puppy mills continue to exist. I think this one was particularly horrible.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

such cuties!!! wish they were closer to me!


----------

